
iPhone "is not married to the single, exclusive-carrier model" - kirubakaran
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/apple-not-wedded-iphone-sales/story.aspx?guid=%7B32D36E5C-A205-4573-98EF-1C521207D5AA%7D
======
mechanical_fish
Looks like Apple hired a private eye and discovered that the "single,
exclusive-carrier model" is cheating on them, in China, several hundred
thousand times a day.

They have pictures.

